

 Fillum Fallam, a film short printed by hand - cixa
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cixa/fillum-fallam-fi-allu-am-0
Three months ago I made some photos in my toilette, exposing photographic paper to the screen of my IBM R51.<p>I called them 'laptopograms'.<p>Two weeks ago I launched a Kickstarter project called 'Fillum Fallam'. This is a film short to-be.<p>I intend to shoot it on 16mm and print each frame by hand. The short itself revolves around themes of food and film.<p>These ~3 minutes of film / ~3000 frames will take up the next ~8 months of my life.<p>I am trying to crowdsource the budget via Kickstarter. Do take a look: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cixa/fillum-fallam-fi-allu-am-0
======
cixa
Three months ago I made some photos in my toilette, exposing photographic
paper to the screen of my IBM R51.

I called them 'laptopograms'.

Two weeks ago I launched a Kickstarter project called 'Fillum Fallam'. This is
a film short to-be.

I intend to shoot it on 16mm and print each frame by hand. The short itself
revolves around themes of food and film.

These ~3 minutes of film / ~3000 frames will take up the next ~8 months of my
life.

I am trying to crowdsource the budget via Kickstarter. Do take a look:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cixa/fillum-fallam-fi-
al...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cixa/fillum-fallam-fi-allu-am-0)

